# any info on Country Club beverages ?



## splante (Feb 17, 2012)

Any one have info on country club beverages I believe out of springfield Mass. Came across a really nice 1950's sign.(metal) Sorry didnt get a picture best i remember its about 14 inches high by about 30 inches long white,black and red has a picture of a lady golfer swinging away. I think its pretty rare dont see many if any at all on ebay . Think I can get it for a good price tomorow


----------



## celerycola (Feb 17, 2012)

I believe they were sued by Coca-Cola in 1938 for Unfair Competition in selling their Country Club Cola on calls for Coca-Cola. My notes are packed in preparation for a move so I can't check that until after the 1st.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2012)

From.

 Hey Steven,

 The Country Club Fans Reminisce.






 "Word Mark COUNTRY CLUB  : BIRCH-BEER, ROOT-BEER, LEMON SODA, CREAM-SODA, AND ORANGE SODA, ALL ARTIFICIALLY FLAVORED, AND GINGER ALE. FIRST USE: 1901. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1901  Filing Date February 7, 1919  Registration Date October 7, 1919 Owner (REGISTRANT) COUNTRY CLUB SODA COMPANY CORPORATION MASSACHUSETTS NOS. 38-40 EMERY STREET SPRINGFIELD MASSACHUSETTS (LAST LISTED OWNER) COUNTRY CLUB SODA CO., INC. UNKNOWN SPRINGFIELD MASS" From Digger Odell.


----------



## splante (Feb 18, 2012)

never dissapointed with answers on this site thanks all


----------

